# Buffed.de nur Werbemaschine?



## Seuchenkarl (11. Dezember 2007)

moin

momentan regt es mich auf das ich den eindruck habe,das ihr nur die meldungen meldenswert erachtet,die für blizzard und konsorten positiv sind.negative meldungen wie zum beispiel das verkackte afkleechen auf schlachtfeldern,kommen bei euch doch nicht vor--ich meine hiermit die redaktion der seite und nicht die moderatoren.

wenn ihr schon meint unabhängig zu sein,dann macht mal ein wenig mehr druck auf die blizzmaschine und berichtet über themen,die von interesse sind und nicht so nen geistigen dünnschiss wer von den promis für welchen char werbung macht.

denke mal man kann von euch keine eigenständige meinung erwarten,weil ihr eh nur werbemaschinen für die kackfirmen seid,die euch bezahlen


----------



## Spartaner (11. Dezember 2007)

/close :x ^^


----------



## Shaadoon (11. Dezember 2007)

Lass mich mal kurz deinen Post in 1 Satz zusammenfassen:

Dich regt die Politik von Blizzard auf und deswegen willst du, dass buffed.de Blizzard fertig macht.

Ich hoffe du bist dir im Bilde, dass es nicht zu den Aufgaben von buffed.de gehört einen Forenwatch der jeweiligen Foren zu machen wenn irgendwelche Gimps in den Blizzardforen weinen, gehört das noch lange nicht auf buffed.de in die Newssparte.
Denn dort stehen *offizielle* Informationen über die Spiele.
Auf dein Beispiel angewandt: Nehmen die Devs stellung zum afk-Meldesystem, kommt hier eine Meldung und nicht vorher.

Shaadoon

PS: Du findest buffed.de niveaulos? Was machst du dann hier? Niemand zwingt dich dazu die Seite zu besuchen!
PPS: Deine Post ist die Ausgeburt der Niveaulosigkeit ...


----------



## Gias (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja wann hätte man übers Afk-leechen berichten sollen?
das ist so alt wie die bgs selbst
die pveler intressierts zumal garnicht
und von den pvplern wird sich glaub ich auch nicht jeder drüber aufregen

btw werbemaschiene und so -jede fansite ist in gewisser hinsicht werbung fürs spiel


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (11. Dezember 2007)

In der letzten Buffed-Show kam plötzlich ein Werbespot...
Also direkt am Anfang oder ganz zum Schluss hätte ich ja nix gesagt, aber zwischen 2 Themen, das hat schon RTL-Charakter...


----------



## amokfrosch (11. Dezember 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> In der letzten Buffed-Show kam plötzlich ein Werbespot...
> Also direkt am Anfang oder ganz zum Schluss hätte ich ja nix gesagt, aber zwischen 2 Themen, das hat schon RTL-Charakter...



Tja, auch Webseiten, Redaktionen und Moderatoren können ne Menge Geld kosten...
Immernoch besser, als wenn man irgendwann für das anklicken einer Webseite schon extra zahlen müsste. Gewöhn dich lieber schonmal dran. Das Ende des Kommerz ist im Internet noch lange nicht ausgereizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (11. Dezember 2007)

Oje, Leute gibt es die sollte es gar nicht geben. Aber da ich ein guter Mensch bin gebe ich dir einen guten Tipp, zur Bewältigung deines Problems.

1. WoW kündigen und von der Festplatte werfen.
2. Buffed aus den Favoriten löschen.

Im ernst, ich habe auch schon negatives hier gelesen. Nur nicht so wie du es gern hättest "Blizz ist kacke". Das hier Werbung betrieben wird, der Elbenwald sein Lager mit aufstellte etc. hat ja eher einen Eigennützigen Sinn. Homepage, Tonstudio, Heftproduktion, Personal und so weiter sind alles Dinge die bezahlt werden wollen. Das kann man nur machen wenn man etwas einnimmt sprich ohne die von dir verpönte Werbung könntest du hier nicht sein.

Ich habe mal deine Posts durchgeschaut und gesehn das du auch Fragen hast die dir beantwortet wurden, sprich du hast also Nutzen aus dieser Plattform bezogen. Danke den Buffed mitarbeitern und der Werbung sowie der Community.

In diesem Sinne.

Edit: Über das AfK Leechen wurde in einem BuffedCast berichtet, aber nur so am rande


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

immer wieder geil 

du kannst doch ned buffed verantwortlich dazu machen - was blizzard für ein crap macht
und das sie es ned besprechen 

wozu auch ? 
warum sollten sie über afk leecher sprechen - wenn diejenigen personen 
zu 90% hier im forum NICHT aktiv sind

warum soll buffed.de über solche sachen berichten ?
bzw kritik an blizzard machen ? was für einen sinn würde das ergeben 
es würde nur flames hin und her geben von usern wie dir wahrscheinlich 
und das bringt genau nichts !


----------



## Kaladial (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich find den TE ziehmlich niveaulos...

aber es ist schon richtig, das buffed.de im mom ziehmlich inhaltslose newsmeldungen hat... 
also ich weis net aber ich glaube es interessiert nicht sehr viele leute ob blizz nur auch in russisch zu erhalten ist... 

also früher wurde von buffed auch mal über fehler berichtet und sowas... 

aber der TE is trotzdem nen kleinkind und disqualifiziert sich selbst mit seinem post


----------



## der-Reaper (11. Dezember 2007)

ja kosten hin oder her, stimme da zu dass man irgendwie nur positive zu lesen meldungen bekommt...


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> also ich find den TE ziehmlich niveaulos...
> 
> aber es ist schon richtig, das buffed.de im mom ziehmlich inhaltslose newsmeldungen hat...
> also ich weis net aber ich glaube es interessiert nicht sehr viele leute ob blizz nur auch in russisch zu erhalten ist...


Frage: wieviele Russen leben in Deutschland? Sehr viele und davon spielen sicher auch viele WoW und wenn die hier bei Buffed.de "aktiv" sind wissen die jetzt, dass sie bald WoW in ihrer Heimatsprache spielen können und das sie sogar kostenlosen Charaktertransfer angeboten sein wird.
Also wo ist das "inhaltslos"???


MfG Carnificis


Edit: wo ist nur positives ind den News??? z.B. Wasserschaden in der Blizz-zentrale, ist das positiv? Oder fehlerhafte Ehreberechtnung, auch positiv???Ok, dass Blizz grad dran ist, den Fehler zu beheben ist schon positiv , aber sonst auch nichts.
Warum beschwert ihr euch eigentlich enn es euch hier nicht gefällt dan haut ab, ihr habt immerhin nen fraien Willen, oder???


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2007)

Seuchenkarl schrieb:


> momentan regt es mich auf das ich den eindruck habe,das ihr nur die meldungen meldenswert erachtet,die für blizzard und konsorten positiv sind.negative meldungen wie zum beispiel das verkackte afkleechen auf schlachtfeldern,kommen bei euch doch nicht vor--ich meine hiermit die redaktion der seite und nicht die moderatoren.



Sowas sind keine News, genausowenig wie die Beschwerden über Druiden/Hexer Arena Teams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst derartige Themen aber gern hier im Forum diskutieren.


----------



## -Janus- (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du dich so über Werbung aufregst, wirtschaftlich gesehen is das nüx schlimmes. 

Ich nehme mal an das Buffed.de von Werbung finanziert wird d.h. entweder Werbung, oder irgendwelche anderen Kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistungen wie z.B. Buffed Premium oder sowas. Ohne Werbung würd es dieses Forum vermute ich mal nichtmal geben, denn würdest du noch zusätzlich Geld bezahlen um hier posten zu können?...Also erstmal Nachdenken bevor man anfäng über alles und jeden rumzuwhinen und sich selbst ins Knie zu schießen.

Janus wüscht dann noch nen schönen Tag


----------



## Razoth (11. Dezember 2007)

Buffed.de hat zwar werbung aber die kann man ganz einfach Blocker oder sie "übersehen". Außerdem finde ich das die Newsmeldungen zwar manchmal etwas knapp sind aber man dafür trotzdem über wichtige Sachen informiert wird. 

Also wers nicht mag solls sein lassen...


btw: Der Werbespot inner Show hat mich auch ein wenig verwundert. Man sollte es nicht übertreiben...


----------



## Nephi (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, von jemandem, der sich Seuchenkarl nennt, kann man aber auch nicht viel erwarten..

Überleg mal bitte wieviel umfangreicher die HP von buffed.de geworden ist! Meinst Du nicht, das muss alles irgendwie finanziert werden?

Wieso müssen sich einige immer über solche Kleinigkeiten aufregen, vor allem ohne sich mal ein wenig Gedanken gemacht zu haben!

Woltl Ihr Euch nicht mal ein ruhiges Hobby suchen? Sammelt doch Briefmarken oder Seifenfiguren, um wieder runter zu kommen!


Gruß, Neph


----------



## Kaladial (11. Dezember 2007)

inhaltslos insofern das man es 3 mal ankündigt und dann wenn es raus ist noch zusätzlich postet...

also ich find so sachen wir die geschichte über die elfen sehr lesenswert aber andere meldungen wie uh da is wieder nen murloc kostüm zu versteigern oder da gibt es wieder nen neuen sprachpatch oder da isnen servertransfer nich so lesenswert...


----------



## Dobby0815 (11. Dezember 2007)

Seuchenkarl schrieb:


> moin
> 
> wenn ihr schon meint unabhängig zu sein,dann macht mal ein wenig mehr druck auf die blizzmaschine und berichtet über themen,die von interesse sind und nicht so nen geistigen dünnschiss wer von den promis für welchen char werbung macht.
> 
> denke mal man kann von euch keine eigenständige meinung erwarten,weil ihr eh nur werbemaschinen für die kackfirmen seid,die euch bezahlen



Da kommt ja einiges an Fäkalien zusammen...

Mal ehrlich, wenn du WoW und das, was Blizz macht, so kacke findest, warum spielst du noch?


----------



## Seuchenkarl (11. Dezember 2007)

Dobby0815 schrieb:


> Da kommt ja einiges an Fäkalien zusammen...
> 
> Mal ehrlich, wenn du WoW und das, was Blizz macht, so kacke findest, warum spielst du noch?




also erstens bin ich etwas älter wie ein kiddie--ich könnte von vielen wahrscheinlich der vater sein.

dann möchte ich anmerken das es mich stört das gerade buffed nur positives zu berichten weiß und mal ehrlich--ich lese auch gerne kritik und bewerbe keine spiele die im vorfeld von euch ja getestet worden sind.nach veröffentlichung stellt es sich raus,das zb hellgate grotig ist--davon war im vorfeld nichts zu lesen.

darf man nicht einmal um kritischere meldungen bitten was in spielen momentan falsch läuft,ohne das man als niveaulos gilt??

konstruktive meinungen wären ja mal erwünscht gewesen,aber 3/4 von dem was ihr hier schreibt ist echt für die tonne.

und was hat geistiges niveau damit zu tun,das ich seuchenkarl heiße??a bisserl hirntot der kommentar von demjenigen


----------



## Dabbler (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

also zu dem Namen muss man sagen, dass der das erste Aushängeschild ist. 
Daher kann ich das Posting bezüglich deines Namens absolut verstehen.

Buffed hat durchaus auch negative Sachen schon berichtet.

Andererseits finde ich ein Posting mit dieser Wortwahl ein Armutszeugnis.
Wenn einen etwas aufregt, kann man dieses auch in passendere Worte packen.

Das dadurch bei der Kombination von Namen und Wortwahl ein (vielleicht) falsches Bild entsteht ist normal.

Bezüglich Hellgate London sind meines Wissens nach einige reingefallen. 
Es wurde hochgelobt und ist tiefgefallen. Kommt vor.

Grüße

Dabbler

P.S.: Ich weiss was mein Name auf Deutsch bedeutet, bevor jemand damit anfängt. Daher kommt er nicht.


----------



## Dobby0815 (11. Dezember 2007)

Seuchenkarl schrieb:


> also erstens bin ich etwas älter wie ein kiddie--ich könnte von vielen wahrscheinlich der vater sein.
> 
> dann möchte ich anmerken das es mich stört das gerade buffed nur positives zu berichten weiß und mal ehrlich--ich lese auch gerne kritik und bewerbe keine spiele die im vorfeld von euch ja getestet worden sind.nach veröffentlichung stellt es sich raus,das zb hellgate grotig ist--davon war im vorfeld nichts zu lesen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann nimm doch bitte auch Bezug auf das was ich gesagt hab. Ich hab dich weder als Kiddie bezeichet, noch hab ich was zu deinem Namen gesagt. Ich hab mich lediglich gefragt was du noch in dem Spiel machst wenn eh alles so schlecht ist. 
Und in Sachen Niveau, tut  mir leid, aber wenns jemand schafft in so wenigen Sätzen so oft SCHEISSE zu sagen, dann stell ich mich nicht unbedingt auf eine gehaltvolle, objektive Diskussion ein.


----------



## Seuchenkarl (11. Dezember 2007)

Dobby0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann nimm doch bitte auch Bezug auf das was ich gesagt hab. Ich hab dich weder als Kiddie bezeichet, noch hab ich was zu deinem Namen gesagt. Ich hab mich lediglich gefragt was du noch in dem Spiel machst wenn eh alles so schlecht ist.
> Und in Sachen Niveau, tut  mir leid, aber wenns jemand schafft in so wenigen Sätzen so oft SCHEISSE zu sagen, dann stell ich mich nicht unbedingt auf eine gehaltvolle, objektive Diskussion ein.





aha--also hast du meinen text auch nicht gelesen du so niveauvoller mensch.auf so kommentare wie deine kann man getrost verzichten--also pissel ab und reg mich bitte nicht auf.

würdest du meine kritik verstehen,hättest du es auch verstanden richtig zu lesen--troll dich zurück in die höhle aus der du kommst.


----------



## Dobby0815 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ah, JETZT kommt wies scheint dein ganzes Niveau zum tragen...

Sei mir nicht böse wenn mich das nicht wundert.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Dezember 2007)

Blöde Frage, aber wo steht denn dass Buffed "unabhängig" ist?
Wie soll diese Afkleechennews aussehen?
"Achtung, Achtung, es gibt gewisse Personen die in Battlegrounds rumhängen aber nicht aktiv teilnehmen. Das ist seit 2 Jahren bekannt aber wir denken dass das tolle News sind. Boah, sind wir heute wieder kritisch."
Warum sollten in News eigenständige Meinungen vorkommen?
"Gestern sind 200 Menschen bei einem Großbrand umgekommen. Das finden wir Scheiße."
Warum sollten sich Buffed den Nörglern und Schwarzsehern anschließen, die bereits zu tausenden Foren weltweit bevölkern?
Warum sollte Buffed Hellgate:London bewerten wenn es hauseigene Spielezeitschriften gibt?

Oder anders: talk to the hand, cause the face ain't listnin


----------



## Stoffl (11. Dezember 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> In der letzten Buffed-Show kam plötzlich ein Werbespot...
> Also direkt am Anfang oder ganz zum Schluss hätte ich ja nix gesagt, aber zwischen 2 Themen, das hat schon RTL-Charakter...



Ohne Scheiß jetzt. Was soll das?
Sellout-Buffed oder was?
Die spinnen doch. Werbung, sowas
haben die nötig? 10 Sekunden
deines Lebens hast du für die
kürzeste Werbung verbraucht...

U GONNA DIE!!

*roflkick*


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Werbung, sowas haben die nötig?



Naja, wenn irgendwer Server verschenkt, traffic eines Tages kostenlos zur Verfügung steht und Replikatoren verfügbar sind, weil man dann kein Geld mehr für Brötchen braucht -  dann haben wir das nicht mehr nötig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, wenn irgendwer Server verschenkt, traffic eines Tages kostenlos zur Verfügung steht und Replikatoren verfügbar sind, weil man dann kein Geld mehr für Brötchen braucht -  dann haben wir das nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wer bezahlt dann die dicken Autos von uns Moderatoren? :/


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, wenn irgendwer Server verschenkt, traffic eines Tages kostenlos zur Verfügung steht und Replikatoren verfügbar sind, weil man dann kein Geld mehr für Brötchen braucht -  dann haben wir das nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verkauf euch einfach nen schönen Hosting Vertrag bei 1&1 und wir teilen uns die Provision  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Hmm finds in dem umfang ok obwohl ich mir schon ziemlich gewundert hab das es in der buffed show direkt ist. aber solange ich hier keine layer adds zu unseriösen seiten finde is das ok.
zumal bedenken muss mher geld = mehr annerkennung =stärkere und professionellere präsenz was sich positiv auf kommende spiele auswirken kann (frühere spiele tests etc)
das einzige was man noch machen könnte muss aber nich! Ein klein bescheidenen single player teil aber ich denk mal früher oder später 

PS: du bist doch au nurn mensch sag mir nich wenn dir jmd nen koffer voller geld hinlegt würdest du ihn nicht an nehmen.


----------



## pho (12. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, wenn irgendwer Server verschenkt, traffic eines Tages kostenlos zur Verfügung steht und Replikatoren verfügbar sind, weil man dann kein Geld mehr für Brötchen braucht -  dann haben wir das nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


traffic is doch umsonst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok verschenken tu ich trotzdem nüx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (12. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, wenn irgendwer Server verschenkt, traffic eines Tages kostenlos zur Verfügung steht und Replikatoren verfügbar sind, weil man dann kein Geld mehr für Brötchen braucht -  dann haben wir das nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Immo23 (15. Dezember 2007)

hör dir doch einfach mal zur abwechslung den buffed cast an, da reden sie dauernt darüber, das ihnen tagesquests, ruf-farmen und arena wertung auf den zeiger geht. was man aber nicht erwarten kann, ist das blizzard wert darauf legt (legen muss), was buffed über sie schreibt. 

nur weil buffed schreiben könnte... erm... der nächste lvl anstieg soll nur bis 75 gehen, macht bizzard das noch lange nicht^^

ich möchte noch einen kleinen vergleich anstellen: fussball, tor, jubel, ball eigentlich im abseits, aber der schiedsrichter sagt, er zählt. jetzt können die sport moderatoren zwar sagen, das es nicht richtig war, aber ändern können sie nix^^
du erwartest jetzt von den moderatoren, das sie dem schiedsrichter aufs maul hauen und das tor nicht zählen. es bleibt wie es ist, sie haben keinen einfluss, sie können nur ihre meinung dazu abgeben.

was buffed selbst entscheiden muss ist jetzt, lohnt es sich überhaupt darüber zu berichten... bleiben wir beim afk pvp beispiel. jeder der schonmal pvp gespielt hat, hat sowas sicher schonmal gesehen. buffed kann weder blizzard noch dem spieler vorschreiben das etwas anders gemacht werden soll. blizzard kennt das problem sicher auch und die spieler die soetwas machen, werden nicht damit aufhören, weil buffed über sie berichtet. also warum das spiel unnötig schlechter machen, als es ist, durch pilepale negativ meldungen?


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2007)

ich bin zufrieden mit den meldungen, und wenn was flasch im patch ist melde des doch www.wow-europe.com/de


----------



## nalcarya (16. Dezember 2007)

Seuchenkarl schrieb:


> also erstens bin ich etwas älter wie ein kiddie--ich könnte von vielen wahrscheinlich der vater sein.


Wenn du dich auch so ausdrücken würdest wie ein erwachsener UND vernünftiger Mensch würd ich dir das sogar glauben :>

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur sagen dass ich buffed, so wie es ist, vollkommen in Ordnung finde. Ich meine es ist ein kostenloser und dafür verdammt umfangreicher Service. Kritik ist hier und da sicher anzubringen, aber grobe Schnitzer gibt's meiner Meinung nach nicht und auch die Art der Meldungen find ich okay.

Das da nur positives wäre seh ich übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Theroas (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube buffed versteht sich primär als Info Portal und "wertet", wenn es dies denn tut, relativ neutral.
Da Anzahl und Qualität der Informationen richten sich dabei wohl auch stark nach der Spielerzahl der
jeweiligen Spiele. Verständlich, denn jeder möchte traffic.

Was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, daß es über WoW nun nicht so viel zu berichten gibt wie berichtet
werden soll - so wird halt jedes Event und jeder Charaktertransfer einzeln angekündigt. *yawn*

Und was auch immer wieder auffällt ist, daß einige WoWler kein Halten mehr kennen wenn man ihre
"Weltreligion" attackiert, inklusive dem was sie als "gut" definiert haben - als erzähle man einer
13 jähringen "GZSZ" sei der letzte Müll.

Dann wird geflamet und genölt bis der Thread 'nen Kilometer lang ist.

"Lösch WoW", "nimm buffed aus den Faves", "geh sterben".... - seid doch einfach selbst still und
akzeptiert die Meinung der anderen, auch wenn sie wenig ausformuliert daher kommt.


----------

